# Bullhorns with fixies?



## Alan O (13 Sep 2017)

I see a lot of fixed-wheel bikes with bullhorn bars, and (as I'm building one myself and haven't decided on what bars to use) I'm wondering why they're so popular.

I understand the liking for different handlebar styles (and I've tried a few varieties myself on various bikes), but is there anything specific that makes bullhorns especially suitable for fixies?


----------



## Broadside (13 Sep 2017)

They look a bit cool if that's your thing. My fixed gear bike came with them, they're nice for a change but offer far fewer riding positions than drop handle bars. I have considered putting full drop bars on mine.


----------



## Venod (13 Sep 2017)

I like the look of them but I have built a couple of fixie's and use compact drop bars, I always use two brakes as riding on the hoods is my favourite position, if your only using one small brake lever on the straight bit of the bars they are probably more suitable.


----------



## Biff600 (13 Sep 2017)

I had bullhorns on my last fixie, they were ok, but I prefer straight bars.

I trimmed my current pair down to 350mm so I could get through traffic easier


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Sep 2017)

I've tried them on gears and fixed and returned to drop bars. Just couldn't get on with them.
The fixie thing is just fashion.


----------



## T4tomo (13 Sep 2017)

I just sorting a fixie too. I'm going bull bars (will prob flip and saw the drops) as its for commutting in town so bulls give a better heads up hands covering brakes position than riding on drops or hoods.


----------



## Alan O (13 Sep 2017)

Thanks folks. I can certainly see the point of bullhorns for city commuting.

My default was likely to be drops (which I already have) unless I found a reason for something else. The bike will be just for leisure riding and I'll have two brakes on it, and I ride on the hoods a lot on road bikes, so I think it will have to be the drops.


----------



## FishFright (13 Sep 2017)

Ive got them on my single speed and I'm really enjoying them at the moment but if it turns into a commuter bike then I'll probably change to something else


----------



## 3narf (17 Sep 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I've tried them on gears and fixed and returned to drop bars. Just couldn't get on with them.
> The fixie thing is just fashion.



What he said. They do look quite neat and minimalist but it's largely form over function.

I think with single speed bikes there's a tendency to over simplify and dumb them down. A single gear doth not a one-trick pony make!


----------



## rogerzilla (19 Sep 2017)

They solve the problem of where to rest your hands on a fixie with only one brake lever (an alternative is to butcher the LH lever so just the body and hood are kept).

On singlespeeds you probably won't have a big enough gear to use the drops, so bullhorns also make sense.


----------



## Tin Pot (19 Sep 2017)

I can't ever imagine needing the drops on a fixie or ss.


----------



## Venod (19 Sep 2017)

rogerzilla said:


> On singlespeeds you probably won't have a big enough gear to use the drops,



I don't understand this, what do you mean ? you can use the drops in any gear as an alternative position.


----------



## raleighnut (19 Sep 2017)

I like em but not just on 'fixies'


----------



## Biff600 (19 Sep 2017)

My old fixie....with bullhorns


----------



## Tin Pot (19 Sep 2017)

Alan O said:


> Thanks folks. I can certainly see the point of bullhorns for city commuting.
> 
> My default was likely to be drops (which I already have) unless I found a reason for something else. The bike will be just for leisure riding and I'll have two brakes on it, and I ride on the hoods a lot on road bikes, so I think it will have to be the drops.



The bull horns are essentially the hoods - with no drops. 

You don't need the drops on a fixie, so you don't put drops on. It's kind backwards logic to think that horns need to be justified - it's the other way around.


----------



## Alan O (19 Sep 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> You don't need the drops on a fixie.


That does not seem at all obvious to me - would you be kind enough to explain why not? (I've never seen drops as a "need" anyway, just as a preference)


----------



## Alan O (19 Sep 2017)

rogerzilla said:


> They solve the problem of where to rest your hands on a fixie with only one brake lever (an alternative is to butcher the LH lever so just the body and hood are kept).


I get that, but I'll have two.



rogerzilla said:


> On singlespeeds you probably won't have a big enough gear to use the drops, so bullhorns also make sense.


That I don't get, because I don't see drops as being only for speed - I use them frequently when cruising as just a change of hand position, and when climbing.


----------



## rogerzilla (19 Sep 2017)

I'd gear a singlespeed for 18 mph, not as high as a fixie (spinning out on downhills not being a concern) so aerodynamics don't come into it as much.


----------



## Tin Pot (19 Sep 2017)

Alan O said:


> That does not seem at all obvious to me - would you be kind enough to explain why not? (I've never seen drops as a "need" anyway, just as a preference)



That's probably it then - rather than get into an argument here, have a Google around for what need drops are designed to meet, and look at the kind of riding you do on a fixed gear bike. The two don't match, and that's all there is to it.


----------



## Alan O (19 Sep 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> That's probably it then - rather than get into an argument here, have a Google around for what need drops are designed to meet, and look at the kind of riding you do on a fixed gear bike. The two don't match, and that's all there is to it.


Oh no, I wasn't wanting an argument, just explanation and understanding - after having used drops for more than 20 years and being very familiar with them, Googling the needs they are designed to meet will not enlighten me. If you don't want to explain what you mean further and you're sure "that's all there is to it", that's fine - and I thank for your unhelpful cryptic comments anyway


----------



## Tin Pot (19 Sep 2017)

Alan O said:


> Oh no, I wasn't wanting an argument, just explanation and understanding - after having used drops for more than 20 years and being very familiar with them, Googling the needs they are designed to meet will not enlighten me. If you don't want to explain what you mean further and you're sure "that's all there is to it", that's fine - and I thank for your unhelpful cryptic comments anyway


And still finds a way to argue. Whatever.


----------



## dave r (19 Sep 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> The bull horns are essentially the hoods - with no drops.
> 
> You don't need the drops on a fixie, so you don't put drops on. It's kind backwards logic to think that horns need to be justified - it's the other way around.



You've baffled me with that one as well, my current fixed has drops, my previous fixed had bullhorns, I like both types of handlebars, but the drops have more hand positions available.


----------



## T4tomo (20 Sep 2017)

rogerzilla said:


> They solve the problem of where to rest your hands on a fixie with only one brake lever (an alternative is to butcher the LH lever so just the body and hood are kept).
> 
> On singlespeeds you probably won't have a big enough gear to use the drops, so bullhorns also make sense.


or have 2 brakes on a fixie


----------



## Alan O (20 Sep 2017)

T4tomo said:


> or have 2 brakes on a fixie


Yes, two is the number of the brakes I will have


----------



## dave r (20 Sep 2017)

Alan O said:


> Yes, two is the number of the brakes I will have



I've always run two brakes on my fixed, it gets used as a winter bike and is often ridden when it's slippery, the back brake allows me to stay away from the front brake.


----------



## Venod (20 Sep 2017)

rogerzilla said:


> I'd gear a singlespeed for 18 mph, not as high as a fixie (spinning out on downhills not being a concern) so aerodynamics don't come into it as much.



Your more aerodynamic on the hoods with your elbows tucked in than you are on the drops.


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Sep 2017)

Afnug said:


> Your more aerodynamic on the hoods with your elbows tucked in than you are on the drops.



As long as your forearms are parallel to the ground.


----------



## Milkfloat (20 Sep 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> That's probably it then - rather than get into an argument here, have a Google around for what need drops are designed to meet, and look at the kind of riding you do on a fixed gear bike. The two don't match, and that's all there is to it.



I am another one lost by this - I use the drops on my fixed gear pretty much every ride.


----------



## Tin Pot (20 Sep 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> I am another one lost by this - I use the drops on my fixed gear pretty much every ride.



I didn't say that you couldn't?

This is one of those topics where the engineering is clear, but everyone else gets very upset for non-engineering reasons. Do what though wilst, but there is no need for drops on a fixie. I like French cuffs on my shirts, but I'm not going to tell anyone they're needed.


----------



## dave r (20 Sep 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> I didn't say that you couldn't?
> 
> This is one of those topics where the engineering is clear, but everyone else gets very upset for non-engineering reasons. Do what though wilst, but there is no need for drops on a fixie. I like French cuffs on my shirts, but I'm not going to tell anyone they're needed.



Yes, we know what you think, but you haven't explained why? And whats this engineering? I haven't seen it.


----------



## Alan O (20 Sep 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> I didn't say that you couldn't?
> 
> This is one of those topics where the engineering is clear, but everyone else gets very upset for non-engineering reasons. Do what though wilst, but there is no need for drops on a fixie. I like French cuffs on my shirts, but I'm not going to tell anyone they're needed.


I don't see anyone getting upset here.


----------



## Tin Pot (20 Sep 2017)

dave r said:


> Yes, we know what you think, but you haven't explained why? And whats this engineering? I haven't seen it.



Argh. Ok, forget it. I take back all my comments on this thread. I was wrong. Please forgive me.


----------



## Alan O (20 Sep 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> Argh. Ok, forget it. I take back all my comments on this thread. I was wrong. Please forgive me.


Actually, maybe I do see someone getting upset.


----------



## MrGrumpy (20 Sep 2017)

Biff600 said:


> My old fixie....with bullhorns
> 
> View attachment 374392


like the bars on that, spend all of my time on the hoods rather than drops, might have to take a look at this ? Also what bars are they ? /off to scour eBay for brake levers as well !


----------



## Sharky (20 Sep 2017)

Don't think there is anything in particular that ties bull horns to fixed gear/SS bikes. It may be a "fashion" trend, started by the city couriers who wanted very narrow bars to be able to squeeze through narrow traffic gaps. For normal road riding I use drop handlebars and spend most of the time on the hoods, but when tight cornering, descending and occasions when I need more control, I drop to the drops. Using the drops means my centre of gravity is slightly lower and there is no danger of my hands jumping off the bars and losing control.


----------



## YahudaMoon (20 Sep 2017)

I thought bull horns were the old style TT bar banned within the International Union of Cyclist (UCI) in the early 90's?


----------



## Leaway2 (20 Sep 2017)

t' lad and me are building one (appears that everyone is) with bullhorns. I'd put flat bars on but hey ho!


----------



## dave r (20 Sep 2017)

My previous fixed, my Pearson
















My current Fixed, my Genesis Flyer 








And my first fixed my Pollard from the 1980's


----------



## dave r (20 Sep 2017)

Leaway2 said:


> t' lad and me are building one (appears that everyone is) with bullhorns. I'd put flat bars on but hey ho!



Just put on whatever bars you want to, it doesn't matter, drops, flats or bullhorn, they'll all do.


----------



## dave r (20 Sep 2017)

[QUOTE 4964311, member: 43827"]There are other options. This site looks at the pros and cons of different bar shapes.[/QUOTE]

Yes, just decide what bars you like, or the ones that suit what you're planning on doing on the bike and fit them.


----------



## T4tomo (20 Sep 2017)

MrGrumpy said:


> like the bars on that, spend all of my time on the hoods rather than drops, might have to take a look at this ? Also what bars are they ? /off to scour eBay for brake levers as well !


a lot of bull horns are just drop bars flipped over and sawn off. Cane creek do some decent priced bar end levers, 200TT is the model. You need mtb brake cable inners for them.


----------



## Leaway2 (21 Sep 2017)

dave r said:


> Just put on whatever bars you want to, it doesn't matter, drops, flats or bullhorn, they'll all do.


t'lad is a trendy hipster type and it is his bike so bullhorns it is. They have already been ordered.


----------



## chriscross1966 (21 Sep 2017)

raleighnut said:


> I like em but not just on 'fixies'
> 
> View attachment 374388


Ditto












Persephone



__ chriscross1966
__ 9 Sep 2017



The new S5EX modified


----------



## Alan O (21 Sep 2017)

chriscross1966 said:


> Ditto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa, I thought that was a tricycle at first glance!


----------



## chriscross1966 (21 Sep 2017)

Alan O said:


> Whoa, I thought that was a tricycle at first glance!


it's not the most practical chainring on the planet, but it was a lot of fun getting it to work... Now that I know what is involved to make it work really well I'm replacing it with a 60T that I know will just fit.... that's an 80 BTW.....


----------



## XC26 (21 Sep 2017)

I'm all for bullhorns at the moment. Spent many years on drops in the 70s and 80s, moved to flats in the 90s and 00s (getting older) and now I'm obsessing over bulls (mispent youth). I like a bike to look good as well as ride good and bulls look good - as someone once said, they're 'bad ass'. I have 2 machines with bulls, one with brake levers near the stem and the other with bar end levers. I prefer the bar end type as I ride mostly holding the bar ends and appreciate the brake levers close by.

Any weight obsessives with drops, who ride mostly on the hoods, should consider sawing off the drops to convert to bulls and save a few grams.


----------



## Jenkins (21 Sep 2017)

chriscross1966 said:


> Ditto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What size is that chainring?
EDIT: Just seen the reply above - bloody hell!!


----------



## mangid (22 Sep 2017)

Have drops on mine, 







Ability to move hands around on long rides is definitely appreciated, and going down on the drops when pushing hard definitely helps.


----------



## ChrisEyles (22 Sep 2017)

Drops on my fixed gear - classic looks and for me they're the most comfortable option. 

I don't know about others, but I probably find I use the drops on my fixed gear *more* than on my other bikes, because it encourages lots of high effort sprints to make it up the many short sharp hills around me. Gutted I can't ride that bike (or my other road bikes) at the moment after a rib injury, since the saddle to bar drop is way too much (reduced to pootling around on my sit-up-and-beg SS)


----------



## zigzag (14 Oct 2017)

likewise, drops are great when sprinting out of saddle up the hills, when riding into headwind and just as a nice alternative position for cruising. i had bullhorns before and they're ok-ish, but not as versatile as drop bars.


----------



## chriscross1966 (14 Oct 2017)

mangid said:


> Have drops on mine,
> 
> View attachment 374823
> 
> ...


That's fairly "single minded" :-)


----------



## skudupnorth (13 Jan 2018)

Love my bullhorns on my Boardman and have done some big 100+ rides with them and felt no pain or discomfort. The bike originally came with drops and they were aweful for me, just do not like the position of them.


----------



## skudupnorth (23 Jan 2018)

My Boardman with bullhorns


----------



## bungyb69 (7 Jul 2020)

I love my fixie with bullhorns exactly what I wanted! Lots of different positions when riding


----------



## silva (7 Jul 2020)

"bullhorns" allow to stand up and resist pedals - which is what a fixed gear is about.


----------

